# Passion Flower



## dslantic (Sep 29, 2012)

Yo, is it good to mix this with marijuana buds?


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 1, 2012)

Wtf is passion flower?


----------



## dslantic (Oct 1, 2012)

it's a wierd looking boney purple/blue plant


----------



## blackie475 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds dangerous!


----------



## dslantic (Oct 2, 2012)

A Yale Germonimo filler is what it looks like  What is a mullien leaf good for? I bougt this stuff, it's not marijuana.


----------

